# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR 2013] Utilisation d'un indice  partir des colonnes

## James Daniel

Bonjour,

Je voudrais faire passer l'exercice et le mois (ou priode) comme *critre de slection* de l'tat suivant.




L'exercice est prsent en tant qu'enregistrement, tandis que *la priode (ou mois) n'est pas prsent comme enregistrement*, mais comme un numro de colonne. Par exemple : B1 = Budget du mois 1, B2 = Budget du mois 2, R5 = Ralis sur mois 5 (mai), R6 = Ralis du mois 6 (juin), E8= Engagement du mois 8 (aout), E9 = Ralis du mois 9 (septembre). B-E-11 = Formule = Budget du mois 11 - Engagement du mois 11 etc ...





Il est ncessaire alors de passer le numro de mois qui est de 1 jusqu' 12, comme une sorte d'indice  B, E, R, et mme les formules.

Ceci permettrait de n'afficher que le mois et l'anne slectionn en critre. 
(Mettre l'exercice en critre ne pose pas de problme)

Comment est-ce que vous me conseillez de le faire ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour

Avant mme de parler de colonne; comment cela est il organis dans ta base de donnes ?
ps: As tu lu ton mail prive ?

----------


## James Daniel

Merci Luc Chivas

----------

